
Kafkactl: A CLI tool for managing Apache Kafka - pvorb
https://github.com/deviceinsight/kafkactl
======
pvorb
This is a nice little CLI tool one of my colleagues recently wrote to simplify
managing Kafka clusters. Think of kubectl for Apache Kafka.

It's a single binary that can easily be dropped on any server.

You can configure one or more clusters in a YAML file, so you don't have to
remember all Kafka nodes. It also has smart auto-completion for bash and zsh
that leverages your configuration file.

